# thank you!



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i would like to say a heartfelt thank you to the people / person who threw acid / corrosive liquid onto my car yesterday. just to let the universe know i now need repairs to my roof, left side mirror, passenger door, left side rear panel, spoiler, rubber sills on the left side, tailgate lights, bumper, boot and left rear lights.

i hope what you did brought so much joy to you and yours.

thank you again!

oh, and i forgot to mention, the car has two sides. you only did the one! please do come back again soon.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There are some real arseholes out there aren't there? For fucks sake. What's the thought process? "This person's got a nice car that I won't be able to get, so fuck you Mr Better-off I'll spoil your car"? Well get a job you acid-throwing retard and you could have one too! Go to school, learn some stuff to occupy your "bored" mind. :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh no [smiley=bigcry.gif] I swear if I caught someone doing this to my car, I would hurt them so badly they would not forget me in a hurry.

I hope you get it sorted ok mate.

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Completely savage, I would want someones head for doing this, i would put it on a post and put it in the ground next to your car as a warning to all the other little gay lord fuckers :evil: 
I cant begin to understand the thought process behind this, i hope you managed to get it sorted asap at as little cost to you as possible and i would also get the old bill involved because thats ridiculous


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

not your husbands secret lover is it?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not good to discover... really hope you get it sorted quickly mate and pray they spill their next batch all over themselves


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

For fucks sake, what goes through these twats heads? Makes my fuckin blood boil. 
Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You must be gutted I think if I found anyone doing any thing like that to my car I would end up in prison :evil:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

what anecephalic cretinous morons do these kind of things !

I'm furious for you.

# :evil:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Completely savage, I would want someones head for doing this, i would put it on a post and put it in the ground next to your car as a warning to all the other little gay lord fuckers :evil:
> I cant begin to understand the thought process behind this, i hope you managed to get it sorted asap at as little cost to you as possible and i would also get the old bill involved because thats ridiculous


..... little gay lord fucker! HAHAHAHA! i am the gay lord! :wink:

thanks for everything guys. found out today that a few other cars have been hit, including an X5 and two other cars.

i am very fucked off, but i suppose its one of those things that happens when you dont have a garage, drive a nice car and you live in a country when the poor get paid to be poor. what else do they have to do with themselves after they collect their benefits, that i pay for?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> not your husbands secret lover is it?


 :lol: :lol: no! because, they not so secret! :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad it's nothing to do with your partner.

Hope you get it sorted quickly, and that they get exactly what they deserve.

:evil:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i do apologise, no offence intended.
Plus i am on benefits (employment and support allowance) because i got smashed into by a car when i was on my motorbike and cant walk properly so dont tar all us benefit claiming scumbags with the same rotten toilet brush :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i do apologise, no offence intended.
> Plus i am on benefits (employment and support allowance) because i got smashed into by a car when i was on my motorbike and cant walk properly so dont tar all us benefit claiming scumbags with the same rotten toilet brush :lol:


oops  very *sorry*! maybe i should have been a little more explicit... low-life, scum chav benefit-binge-drinking, thieving, cheap street drug taking c*unts :wink:

it's be sorted out, its a straight forward insurance claim.

my mind is thinking i should take the car back to the dealer, and hand it back... and not take delivery of the new order in a few days.. after everything thats happened.. ive just had enough. [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

you cant let other fuck bags ruin your enjoyment of something, think about not having a really nice motor, is that gonna make you any happier?? Trust me, you have gotta get the most out of live and enjoy it whilst you can :wink:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> you cant let other fuck bags ruin your enjoyment of something, think about not having a really nice motor, is that gonna make you any happier?? Trust me, you have gotta get the most out of live and enjoy it whilst you can :wink:


it wont make me happy, but it would give me more money a month :wink: which would make me happy! more money = new obsession :roll:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

this kind of mindless vandalism really does boil my piss.

other cars were done at the same time, so not personal. these twats do what they want when they want, and expect the rest of us to pick up the tab. as previous posters have written, do not let them change your plans. get the new car and if they fook that one over, get another one.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

so an update.. ive contacted some neighbours, and Mark has done some mailshots around the hood :roll: and so so far some more people have come out of the wood work. now the total is 5 days, and all reckon it was the same day and around the same time.

i believe in karma, but sometimes i wish she would work a little faster! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> this kind of mindless vandalism really does boil my piss.
> 
> other cars were done at the same time, so not personal. these twats do what they want when they want, and expect the rest of us to pick up the tab. as previous posters have written, do not let them change your plans. get the new car and if they fook that one over, get another one.


nope its not personal, but the young hoodlums have targeted new / newish cars, and of the expensive / sporting kind. a new case, is of a mazda 6 estate "sport" .... i mean, its a family car you moron, just because it says "sport". ARG!!

oh, the "buy a new car everytime it gets vandild especially because you wanna piss them off because they must live in the area", is normally the way i would do things, just to PROVE point. but unfortunately i feel so defeated (not just by this, but this has been the straw that broke this camels back).. i have cancelled my insurance, and will be taking the car back next week, and at the same time cancelling the current order.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

TurboTTS said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > this kind of mindless vandalism really does boil my piss.
> ...


Life can be shit mate, just when you think it's all happened, something else comes and kicks you firmly between your bruised bollocks!

one day you will look back at this and laugh(or maybe not :x ) and don't tell me you are still knocking about with your other half???


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Really feel for you, had it happen to me a few years ago

Try here for your next vehicle


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Luckily for me, this evening when I returned to my car I only had some processed ham on the middle of my wind-shield.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

Dash said:


> Luckily for me, this evening when I returned to my car I only had some processed ham on the middle of my wind-shield.


so you got spammed too?...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What's a windshield ?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> What's a windshield ?


----------

